# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  گمراهی در هدف و دانشگاه(موندن یا رفتن)

## GUST

سلام
دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
موندم بمونم یا برم......
وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
شایدم خوندم و ارشد شهر خودم دانشگاه مورد علاقه شهرم قبول شدم  :Yahoo (101): 
واقعا گیج شدم
با پشت کنکوری بودن مشکلی ندارم و میخونم 
ولی باز با خودم میگم چه فرقی داره مهندس دانشگاه فردوسی با سجاد.....
آخرش که همه بیکارن با اوضاع اقتصادی .......

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...


خو برو دیگه!
وقتی تامین چرا خودتو اذیت میکنی؟
 :Yahoo (21): 
سری که درد نمیکنه دستمال نمنیندن

----------


## صادق خان

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...


این یه ماهو بخون 
برو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MeysAM1999

*پشت کنکور نمون
تو که میگی وضعت مالیت خوبه
با هدف مدرک برو دانشگاه!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...


پسر خوب وقتی مشکل مالی نداری خب چرا برا دانشگاه عجله میکنی ؟ امسال تمام تلاشت رو بکن کاری هم به نتیجه نداشته باش ، اگه دیدی چیزی که میخوای نشد سال بعد هم بمون و برای یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب تلاش کن . فرق غیر انتفاعی با دانشگاه فردوسی خیلی خیلی زیاده ! از عوامل معنوی مثل اساتید بهتر گرفته تا عوامل مادی مثل دخترای خوب و خرخون که اونجا هست  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):  (برا پسرا اولی مهم نباشه دومی مهمه !  :Yahoo (94):  )

----------


## GUST

> پسر خوب وقتی مشکل مالی نداری خب چرا برا دانشگاه عجله میکنی ؟ امسال تمام تلاشت رو بکن کاری هم به نتیجه نداشته باش ، اگه دیدی چیزی که میخوای نشد سال بعد هم بمون و برای یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب تلاش کن . فرق غیر انتفاعی با دانشگاه فردوسی خیلی خیلی زیاده ! از عوامل معنوی مثل اساتید بهتر گرفته تا عوامل مادی مثل دخترای خوب و خرخون که اونجا هست   (برا پسرا اولی مهم نباشه دومی مهمه !  )


دختر خرخون میخوام بکنم تو **م!؟ 
فرقشون چیه مثلا؟! 
من فقط به خاطر اسم دانشگاه میخونم
درضمن تو این چندسال به سوادی رسیدم که میخوام خودم بشینم کتابایی تخصصی مرتبط با رشتم و همچنین فیزیک هالیدی رو بخونم
فقط اسم دانشگاه واسم مهمه

----------


## GUST

> پسر خوب وقتی مشکل مالی نداری خب چرا برا دانشگاه عجله میکنی ؟ امسال تمام تلاشت رو بکن کاری هم به نتیجه نداشته باش ، اگه دیدی چیزی که میخوای نشد سال بعد هم بمون و برای یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب تلاش کن . فرق غیر انتفاعی با دانشگاه فردوسی خیلی خیلی زیاده ! از عوامل معنوی مثل اساتید بهتر گرفته تا عوامل مادی مثل دخترای خوب و خرخون که اونجا هست   (برا پسرا اولی مهم نباشه دومی مهمه !  )


آخه میدونی رشته مهندسی عمران که من میخوام برم یک رشته خویش فعالی هست!
یعنی چی!؟ یعنی بری تو یک شرکت کار کنی ماهیانه 500 تومن بهت میدن! 
باید پارتی پیدا کنی تو نظام و خودت ساختمون سازی کنی  و امضا بزنی و ......
یعنی اگر بخوای سازمانی و شرکتی کار کنی بری عملگی پول بیشتری درمیاری!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> آخه میدونی رشته مهندسی عمران که من میخوام برم یک رشته خویش فعالی هست!
> یعنی چی!؟ یعنی بری تو یک شرکت کار کنی ماهیانه 500 تومن بهت میدن! 
> باید پارتی پیدا کنی تو نظام و خودت ساختمون سازی کنی  و امضا بزنی و ......
> یعنی اگر بخوای سازمانی و شرکتی کار کنی بری عملگی پول بیشتری درمیاری!





> فرقشون چیه مثلا؟! 
> من فقط به خاطر اسم دانشگاه میخونم
> درضمن تو این چندسال به سوادی رسیدم که میخوام خودم بشینم کتابایی تخصصی مرتبط با رشتم و همچنین فیزیک هالیدی رو بخونم
> فقط اسم دانشگاه واسم مهمه


هرچیزی برات اهمیت داره الان براش تلاش کن که بعدا پشیمون نشی ... 
در ضمن سطح علمی دانشگاه چندین برابر دبیرستانه ! باور کن الان هیچی بلد نیستی ! اگه میخوای مهندسی عمران بگیری بعد بری دنبال پارتی که فلان جا استخدامت کنن همین امسال هرجا قبول شدی برو . اگه میخوای پشت میز بشینی با چندرغاز حقوق که بت نگن بیکار همین امسال برو . اگه میخوای مهندسی بگیری و بعد بری دنبال شغل آزاد یا بیزینس (!) اصلا نمیخواد درس بخونی ، وقتت رو طلف نکن همین الان پول داری که ! برو باش بیزینس کن . ولی اگه میخوای یه مهندس بشی که با خلاقیت و علمت پول دربیاری ، بشین برای دانشگاه های تاپ بخون .
وسلام

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...


بیکار هستند درست ولی بخون که اگر ی روزی هم کار باشه برا همونهایی خواهد بود که خوندن
ی مدرک لیسانس بگیر بعد هر کاری دوست داشتی بکن
مدرک کارشناسی بعدا به دردت میخوره مثلا روز خواستگاری :Yahoo (20):

----------


## GUST

> هرچیزی برات اهمیت داره الان براش تلاش کن که بعدا پشیمون نشی ... 
> در ضمن سطح علمی دانشگاه چندین برابر دبیرستانه ! باور کن الان هیچی بلد نیستی ! اگه میخوای مهندسی عمران بگیری بعد بری دنبال پارتی که فلان جا استخدامت کنن همین امسال هرجا قبول شدی برو . اگه میخوای پشت میز بشینی با چندرغاز حقوق که بت نگن بیکار همین امسال برو . اگه میخوای مهندسی بگیری و بعد بری دنبال شغل آزاد یا بیزینس (!) اصلا نمیخواد درس بخونی ، وقتت رو طلف نکن همین الان پول داری که ! برو باش بیزینس کن . ولی اگه میخوای یه مهندس بشی که با خلاقیت و علمت پول دربیاری ، بشین برای دانشگاه های تاپ بخون .
> وسلام


ببین منو با علم نمیشه تو این مملکت پول در آورد
من کلی ایده و طرح دارم  هر کدومش گرفت
یکیش اینه که میخوام بزنم تو کار دلالی و از غرب جنس بیارم
یکیش اینه که بزنم تو کار تدریس فیزیک و از این راه تامین معاش کنم
یک راهش همین مهندسی هست که با این اوضاع فجیع بازار ساختمون حتی با پارتی هم نمیشه توش کاری انجام داد
یکیش بازار بورس ایران هست که با توجه به مافیایی بودنش فکر نکنم توش فعالیت کنم
یکیش بازار بورس فارکس هست که اونم با توجه به زیان ده بودن شدیدش(حدود 90% افراد) باید داخلش وارد باشی و حداقل 2 ،3 سال کار کنی تا دستت بیاد
کلا هزار یک سودا در ذهن دارم و با کدومش میرسم خدا داند! 
ولی حاجی شما اونجوری نگاه نکن بازار رشته ریاضی رو ! معلم ریاضی خودم فردوسی درس خونده 
گفتش هیچ فرقی نداره کجا قبول میشین تنها فرقش اینه دانشگاه فردوسی پول میدین غیرانتفاعی نه! 
کلا تنها توی رشته ما مثل شما نیست ! فقط اونایی که میرن صنعتی شریف نونشون تو روغن هست و بورسیه میشن
و بقیه هم تفاوت زیادی ندارند! چون بازار خرابه؛ اینجوری برات بگم وقتی کسی موبایل نمیخره بزگرترین فروشگاه هم ضرر میکنه
کوچکترین فروشگاه هم ضرر میکنه! هیچ فرقی ندارن

----------


## GUST

> بیکار هستند درست ولی بخون که اگر ی روزی هم کار باشه برا همونهایی خواهد بود که خوندن
> ی مدرک لیسانس بگیر بعد هر کاری دوست داشتی بکن
> مدرک کارشناسی بعدا به دردت میخوره مثلا روز خواستگاری


حاجی من اصلا دنبال استخدام نیستم! 
از زیر مجموعه بودن متنفرم ! 
اگر کار باشه خودم شرکت میزنم 10 تا مهندس مختلف زیردستم کار میکنند! 
دنبال این نیستم روزنامه بردارم دنبال کار شرکت ها!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببین منو با علم نمیشه تو این مملکت پول در آورد
> من کلی ایده و طرح دارم  هر کدومش گرفت
> یکیش اینه که میخوام بزنم تو کار دلالی و از غرب جنس بیارم
> یکیش اینه که بزنم تو کار تدریس فیزیک و از این راه تامین معاش کنم
> یک راهش همین مهندسی هست که با این اوضاع فجیع بازار ساختمون حتی با پارتی هم نمیشه توش کاری انجام داد
> یکیش بازار بورس ایران هست که با توجه به مافیایی بودنش فکر نکنم توش فعالیت کنم
> یکیش بازار بورس فارکس هست که اونم با توجه به زیان ده بودن شدیدش(حدود 90% افراد) باید داخلش وارد باشی و حداقل 2 ،3 سال کار کنی تا دستت بیاد
> کلا هزار یک سودا در ذهن دارم و با کدومش میرسم خدا داند! 
> ولی حاجی شما اونجوری نگاه نکن بازار رشته ریاضی رو ! معلم ریاضی خودم فردوسی درس خونده 
> ...


ببین . اونایی که میگن نمیشه پول در اورد به خاطر اینه که ساپورت مالی ندارن ! تو که مشکل مالی نداری برا چی مینالی ؟؟؟
معلمت رفته اونجا درس خونده که معلم آموزش و پرورش بشه ؟ خب تو اگه فوقش میخوای فیزیک تدریس کنی برو همون غیر انتفاعی .
اگه برا اسم میخوای بری دانشگاه بیخیال شو . برو همون غیر انتفاعی ، چون هیچ فرقی توی آیندت نداره ...

----------


## GUST

> ببین . اونایی که میگن نمیشه پول در اورد به خاطر اینه که ساپورت مالی ندارن ! تو که مشکل مالی نداری برا چی مینالی ؟؟؟
> معلمت رفته اونجا درس خونده که معلم آموزش و پرورش بشه ؟ خب تو اگه فوقش میخوای فیزیک تدریس کنی برو همون غیر انتفاعی .
> اگه برا اسم میخوای بری دانشگاه بیخیال شو . برو همون غیر انتفاعی ، چون هیچ فرقی توی آیندت نداره ...


خب دیگه این که شد همون!
ساپورت مالی هیچ ربطی به دانشگاه نداره .....
یک یارویی هست جای خونه ما نماینده بیمه ایران هست! 
خودش مهندسی عمران خونده
نشستم جاش گفت ببین هیچ فرقی نداره کدوم دانشگاه بری همه الان بیکارن.......
گفت حتی الان بازار بیمه هم کساده ......
خیلی آدم زرنگیه جوون اما شاسی بلند سوار میشه...
یکی از بچه های خودمون افتاد دنبال بازاریابی شبکه ای  و خودش توی یک شرکت کار میکرد پارسال کارش معماری بود
میگفت توی شرکت ما کاری ندارن کدوم دانشگاه بودی  ؛براشون مهمه چی یاد داری
واقعا الان دارم بهش فکر میکنم بازار کاری مستقل از دانشگاهه!

----------


## DR.MAM

> حاجی من اصلا دنبال استخدام نیستم! 
> از زیر مجموعه بودن متنفرم ! 
> اگر کار باشه خودم شرکت میزنم 10 تا مهندس مختلف زیردستم کار میکنند! 
> دنبال این نیستم روزنامه بردارم دنبال کار شرکت ها!


خیلی دلم میخواد اسمتو بدونم.اسمتو بگو

----------


## Mr Sky

*داداش یه توصیه مهم:
گول جو رو نخور...ذهنتو محدود نکن
.
.
.اگه علمی که قراره بعدا فرا بگیری برات مهم نیست  و تو زندگی نمیخوای ازش استفاده کنی بهتره امسال بری.......چهار سال هم که قراره بری دانشگاه خیلی روت اثر میذاره با توجه به میزلن اسکولیت دانش آموز ای دانشگاه و ....
.
.
ولی با وجود همه اینا هر طور راحت تری پیش برو......با توجه به ارزش هایی که بعشون اهمیت میدی*

----------


## GUST

> خیلی دلم میخواد اسمتو بدونم.اسمتو بگو


حمیدرضا

----------


## roshana

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...



ناموسا یه احساس عن غریبی میگه 
شما دارید دنبال زن میگردید  :Yahoo (4): 
با این همه پول زده به سرت؟؟
ماسمالیش کن بره بابا 
هدف چی هست اصن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> *داداش یه توصیه مهم:
> گول جو رو نخور...ذهنتو محدود نکن
> .
> .
> .اگه علمی که قراره بعدا فرا بگیری برات مهم نیست  و تو زندگی نمیخوای ازش استفاده کنی بهتره امسال بری.......چهار سال هم که قراره بری دانشگاه خیلی روت اثر میذاره با توجه به میزلن اسکولیت دانش آموز ای دانشگاه و ....
> 
> .
> ولی با وجود همه اینا هر طور راحت تری پیش برو......با توجه به ارزش هایی که بعشون اهمیت میدی*


تو هم اسمتو میشه بگی؟

----------


## Shayan.m

> سلام
> دوستان من گیج میشم گاهی 
> امسال خوب نتونستم درس بخونم که به هدفم که زیر 1500 هست برسم و بعید میدونم تو این 1.5 ماه بهش برسم
> معدلم خوبه و 17.80 کتبی هست
> حالا یک مسئله پیش میاد که سال دیگه بمونم یا برم
> بهترین دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی شهرم سجاد هست که 8000 منطقه 1 میگیره
> موندم بمونم یا برم......
> وضعیت مالی خیلی خوبی دارم و تک پسر هستم
> پدرم میگه میخوای چیکار کنی تو که تا آخر عمر همینایی که من جمع کردم رو هم بخوری تموم نمیشه ......
> ...


داداش پیشنهاد واست دارم....بزن تو کار کمدی!!!
خارج از شوخی ....به ندای درونت گوش کن

----------


## DR.MAM

> حمیدرضا


خیلی بچه باحالو شوخ طبعی هستی حمیدرضاجون.عاشق اخلاقتم به مولا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> خب دیگه این که شد همون!
> ساپورت مالی هیچ ربطی به دانشگاه نداره .....
> یک یارویی هست جای خونه ما نماینده بیمه ایران هست! 
> خودش مهندسی عمران خونده
> نشستم جاش گفت ببین هیچ فرقی نداره کدوم دانشگاه بری همه الان بیکارن.......
> گفت حتی الان بازار بیمه هم کساده ......
> خیلی آدم زرنگیه جوون اما شاسی بلند سوار میشه...
> یکی از بچه های خودمون افتاد دنبال بازاریابی شبکه ای  و خودش توی یک شرکت کار میکرد پارسال کارش معماری بود
> میگفت توی شرکت ما کاری ندارن کدوم دانشگاه بودی  ؛براشون مهمه چی یاد داری
> واقعا الان دارم بهش فکر میکنم بازار کاری مستقل از دانشگاهه!


توی بعضی رشته ها مثل معماری شاید اینطور باشه ! چون خیلیا دنبال خرید ملک نیستن بازار کساد شده . ولی اگه فکر درست و حسابی داشته باشی همیشه راهتو پیدا میکنی ! اصلا چرا معماری وقتی به آیندش امید ندرای ؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> داداش پیشنهاد واست دارم....بزن تو کار کمدی!!!
> خارج از شوخی ....به ندای درونت گوش کن


آره خداوکیلی بشه بازیگر طنز

----------


## DR.MAM

شغل بابات چیه؟ربطی به رشتت داره؟

----------


## GUST

> شغل بابات چیه؟ربطی به رشتت داره؟


معمار تجربی؛ 
عمران هم فرقی نداره! 
الان توی نظام مهندسی یک قانون ایجاد کردن به نام طرح پویا! اگر کاری چیزی موجود باشه مهندسا عین مرغ تو صفن بهشون ارجاع میدن! 
مثلا یک مهندس حتی کار خودشو نمیتونه برداره !
؛8 واحدآپارتمان ؛ 1 واحد کارگاه ؛4 باغ و خنزل پنزل و پول ، :Yahoo (21):  کل دارایی بابامه

----------


## GUST

> توی بعضی رشته ها مثل معماری شاید اینطور باشه ! چون خیلیا دنبال خرید ملک نیستن بازار کساد شده . ولی اگه فکر درست و حسابی داشته باشی همیشه راهتو پیدا میکنی ! اصلا چرا معماری وقتی به آیندش امید ندرای ؟


اونقد ساختمون ساختن و  به دلیل سود های بالای بانکی  و .... دیگه کسی آپارتمان نمیخره! 
طرف همون پولو میزاره تو بانک میره بهترین خونه میشینه! 
اونقد هم نون خور تو بازار ساختمون پیدا شده که چی !
شهرداری 100 میلیون عین هلو میگیره!  :Yahoo (21): آستانه میگیره! سازمان مالیات میگیره! عمله میگیره! همه میگیرن!

----------


## DR.MAM

> معمار تجربی؛ 
> عمران هم فرقی نداره! 
> الان توی نظام مهندسی یک قانون ایجاد کردن به نام طرح پویا! اگر کاری چیزی موجود باشه مهندسا عین مرغ تو صفن بهشون ارجاع میدن! 
> مثلا یک مهندس حتی کار خودشو نمیتونه برداره !
> ؛8 واحدآپارتمان ؛ 1 واحد کارگاه ؛4 باغ و خنزل پنزل و پول ، کل دارایی بابامه


خوشبحالت واقعا.خیلیا دلشون میخواد موقعیت تو رو داشته باشن اما متاسفانه ندارن.

----------


## GUST

> خوشبحالت واقعا.خیلیا دلشون میخواد موقعیت تو رو داشته باشن اما متاسفانه ندارن.


دوست و آشنا هم زیاد دارم نزدیک به 600، 700 تا کانتکت بابام تو گوشیش داره!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


معمار تجربی؛ 
عمران هم فرقی نداره! 
الان توی نظام مهندسی یک قانون ایجاد کردن به نام طرح پویا! اگر کاری چیزی موجود باشه مهندسا عین مرغ تو صفن بهشون ارجاع میدن! 
مثلا یک مهندس حتی کار خودشو نمیتونه برداره !
؛8 واحدآپارتمان ؛ 1 واحد کارگاه ؛4 باغ و خنزل پنزل و پول ، کل دارایی بابامه


داداش....میان شبانه خونتونا....
"تو ایران جمعیت معمارا ،2برابر تعداد خونه هاس"
واسه همین اوضاع کساده....
برو عمرانی چیزی....*

----------


## GUST

> *
> داداش....میان شبانه خونتونا....
> "تو ایران جمعیت معمارا ،2برابر تعداد خونه هاس"
> واسه همین اوضاع کساده....
> برو عمرانی چیزی....*


آخه عمران هم کساده! 
160 تا صنعت مرتبط با ساختمونه همه خوابیده
کلا اقتصاد ایران الان بر دوپایه استوار هست
1- خودرو سازی 2- ساختمان
که جفتش الان تقریبا نابود شدن
تنهاچیزی که الان کشور روش استواره یک چیزه : سود های بانکی و دلالی

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


آخه عمران هم کساده! 
160 تا صنعت مرتبط با ساختمونه همه خوابیده
کلا اقتصاد ایران الان بر دوپایه استوار هست
1- خودرو سازی 2- ساختمان
که جفتش الان تقریبا نابود شدن
تنهاچیزی که الان کشور روش استواره یک چیزه : سود های بانکی و دلالی


بخون برو خارج...اگه وضع مالیتون اوکیه.....
متأسفانه پزشکا هم اینجوری شدن....تعدادیشون....*

----------


## GUST

> *
> بخون برو خارج...اگه وضع مالیتون اوکیه.....
> متأسفانه پزشکا هم اینجوری شدن....تعدادیشون....*


چند وقت پیش اینو با پدرم درمیون گزاشتم که اگر لاتاری برنده شدم برای زندگی و .... برم آمریکا 40 ، 50 میلیون خرجش بود تا ساکن بشم که اوکی بود مخالفت کرد و گفت که اونا فرهنگ ندارن و ......
گفتم بهش که حقوق یه مهندس اونجا درسال به 500 میلیون میرسه
گفتش که تو همینایی که من جمع کردم و بخور نمیخواد برای کار بری آمریکا
پدرم آدم مذهبیه اما خشک نیست! خادم افتخاری حرم امام رضاست و فرهنگی بوده
از اینکارا خوشش نمیاد؛متاسفانه یک داماد افتضاح هم گیرمون اومده که به دلیل این مسائل شاید تا 10 سال دیگه که همه اوضاع و کارا آروم بشه اصلا نتونم فکر این چیزا رو بکنم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


چند وقت پیش اینو با پدرم درمیون گزاشتم که اگر لاتاری برنده شدم برای زندگی و .... برم آمریکا 40 ، 50 میلیون خرجش بود تا ساکن بشم که اوکی بود مخالفت کرد و گفت که اونا فرهنگ ندارن و ......
گفتم بهش که حقوق یه مهندس اونجا درسال به 500 میلیون میرسه
گفتش که تو همینایی که من جمع کردم و بخور نمیخواد برای کار بری آمریکا
پدرم آدم مذهبیه اما خشک نیست! خادم افتخاری حرم امام رضاست و فرهنگی بوده
از اینکارا خوشش نمیاد؛متاسفانه یک داماد افتضاح هم گیرمون اومده که به دلیل این مسائل شاید تا 10 سال دیگه که همه اوضاع و کارا آروم بشه اصلا نتونم فکر این چیزا رو بکنم


آره فهمیدم مشکلتو...
منم همین مشکلو دارم با داییم....البته خودش فرانسه درس خونده....
ولی نمیدونم چی شد..یهو عوض شد
مهندسی پزشکی چی؟*

----------


## GUST

> *
> آره فهمیدم مشکلتو...
> منم همین مشکلو دارم با داییم....البته خودش فرانسه درس خونده....
> ولی نمیدونم چی شد..یهو عوض شد
> مهندسی پزشکی چی؟*


ببین من کلا یک رشته رو حق انتخاب دارم .....
اگر برم  مهندسی پزشکی معلوم نیست چی بشه
این رشته ای رو هم که میگی نمیشناسم ......
ولی با توجه به وضعیت خانوادگیم فکر کنم که رشته پدرم رو باید ادامه بدم تا وارد یک حوزه جدید بشم!

----------


## DR.MAM

> *
> آره فهمیدم مشکلتو...
> منم همین مشکلو دارم با داییم....البته خودش فرانسه درس خونده....
> ولی نمیدونم چی شد..یهو عوض شد
> مهندسی پزشکی چی؟*


داییت فرانسه چی خونده؟

----------


## GUST

راستی بچه ها! این دانشگاهیی که من بهتون میگم تا 8000 میگیره! 
این دانشگاه توی رشته عمران کارشناسی ارشد داره! فکر نکنم فقر علمی داشته باشه !

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GUST


ببین من کلا یک رشته رو حق انتخاب دارم .....
اگر برم  مهندسی پزشکی معلوم نیست چی بشه
این رشته ای رو هم که میگی نمیشناسم ......
ولی با توجه به وضعیت خانوادگیم فکر کنم که رشته پدرم رو باید ادامه بدم تا وارد یک حوزه جدید بشم!


در موردش تحقیق کن....شاید به درد بخوره....
ایشالا هر چی بخونی،موفق شی...
امار بیکاری متأسفانه تو رشته ی ریاضی خیلی بالاس....ولی چون بابات تو رشته ای که میخای بخونی ،تجربه دارن...از بقیه چند قدم جلو تری*

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mam


داییت فرانسه چی خونده؟


یه دکترای حقوق بین الملل و یه دکترا در حقوق دریاها داره..سوربون بوده*

----------


## GUST

آقا من هنوز که هنوزه به یک راه حل جامع نرسیدم! 
یعنی الان گیج تر از قبلم!!!
 :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ببین من کلا یک رشته رو حق انتخاب دارم .....
> اگر برم  مهندسی پزشکی معلوم نیست چی بشه
> این رشته ای رو هم که میگی نمیشناسم ......
> ولی با توجه به وضعیت خانوادگیم فکر کنم که رشته پدرم رو باید ادامه بدم تا وارد یک حوزه جدید بشم!


رشته زیاده توی ریاضی . مهندسی پزشکی کارش با وسایل مورد نیاز پزشکیه . اگه سرمایه داری میتونی چارتا دانشجو پیدا کنی این وسایل رو بومی سازی کنی یا کارگاه تعمیر بزنی . سودش خییییییلیییییی زیاد باید باشه !

رشته توی ریاضی زیاده . یکی یکی چک کن ببین به علاقت میخوره یا نه و بازار کارش چطوره . بعد یه برایند بگیر انتخاب کن . مثلا رشته ای که خودم اگه ریاضی بودم میرفتم مهندسی شیمی بود . مواد اولیه رو ورمیداشتم تولید میکردم میریختم تو بازار ، فوق العاده درامد داره ! مثلا ماده شیمیایی x الان شرکت مرک میزنه با قیمت کیلویی 60 - 100 تومن ، توی ایران هم شرکت مینار هست میسازه میده 5 تومن ! یا مثلا میتونی برای شرکتای داروسازی خط تولید درست کنی که اینم خیلی کار توپیه ! این همه داروساز دارن میرن سمت کار توی داروخونه ! میتونی 10 - 20 تاشون رو استخدام کنی که مثلا داروی فلان بیماری رو برات پیدا کنن ! یا فوقش خارجیش رو بگیرن بومی سازی کنن !  هم بار خودت رو میبندی هم تمام نوادگانت رو !

توی رشته ریاضی مثل تجربی حقوق ماهیانه خوب کسی نمیتونه در بیاره ولی اگه مخت کار کنه یه حرکتایی میتونی بزنی عین چی پول پارو کنی ...

----------


## GUST

> رشته زیاده توی ریاضی . مهندسی پزشکی کارش با وسایل مورد نیاز پزشکیه . اگه سرمایه داری میتونی چارتا دانشجو پیدا کنی این وسایل رو بومی سازی کنی یا کارگاه تعمیر بزنی . سودش خییییییلیییییی زیاد باید باشه !
> 
> رشته توی ریاضی زیاده . یکی یکی چک کن ببین به علاقت میخوره یا نه و بازار کارش چطوره . بعد یه برایند بگیر انتخاب کن . مثلا رشته ای که خودم اگه ریاضی بودم میرفتم مهندسی شیمی بود . مواد اولیه رو ورمیداشتم تولید میکردم میریختم تو بازار ، فوق العاده درامد داره ! مثلا ماده شیمیایی x الان شرکت مرک میزنه با قیمت کیلویی 60 - 100 تومن ، توی ایران هم شرکت مینار هست میسازه میده 5 تومن ! یا مثلا میتونی برای شرکتای داروسازی خط تولید درست کنی که اینم خیلی کار توپیه ! این همه داروساز دارن میرن سمت کار توی داروخونه ! میتونی 10 - 20 تاشون رو استخدام کنی که مثلا داروی فلان بیماری رو برات پیدا کنن ! یا فوقش خارجیش رو بگیرن بومی سازی کنن !  هم بار خودت رو میبندی هم تمام نوادگانت رو !
> 
> توی رشته ریاضی مثل تجربی حقوق ماهیانه خوب کسی نمیتونه در بیاره ولی اگه مخت کار کنه یه حرکتایی میتونی بزنی عین چی پول پارو کنی ...


همچین میگی مرک انگار میخوای باقالا تولید کنی! خوبه خودت شیمی دانی!!!
میدونی خلوص مواد مرک چقدره !؟ 
تو ایران نیم کیلو *** بز میریزن تو مواد شیمیایی میدن بیرون!

----------


## Mr.Hosein

دانشگاه با دانشگاه فرق نمیکنه...همون اساتیدی که توی دانشگاهی مثل امیرکبیر و خواجه نصیر تدریس میکنن توی ازاد هم تدریس میکنن بیشتر اون جو ساکن توی دانشگاه های تاپ هست که بقیه فک میکنن خبریه...شما چه دانشجوی دانشگاه سراسری باشی-چه ازاد-چه غیر انتفاحی تو اکثر رشته ها به خصوص رشته های مهندسی اگه فقط به مطالعات دانشگاهی اکتفا کنی در نهایت بیکار خواهی بود...
کارفرما دنبال ادم کار بلد هست که حتی توی چند رشته ی دیگه هم به اندازه ای پیش رفته باشه نه دنبال مدرک دانشگاه سراسری...

تو از لحاظ مالی تامین هستی و صد البته درامد خودتو داری پس اسم دانشگاه هیچ کمکی بهت نمیکنه...حتی احتمال اینکه زمینه ی شغلیت هیچ ربطی به رشته ی تحصیلیت نداشته باشه با توجه به این قضیه خیلی زیاده(که اگه هدفت پول در اوردنه کار درستیه...!)
نظر من اینه وقتتو بیهوده تلف نکنی پشت کنکور و اگر هم دنبال دانشگاه سراسری هستی بخونی برای ارشد قبول شی...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> همچین میگی مرک انگار میخوای باقالا تولید کنی! خوبه خودت شیمی دانی!!!
> میدونی خلوص مواد مرک چقدره !؟ 
> تو ایران نیم کیلو *** بز میریزن تو مواد شیمیایی میدن بیرون!


آره دقیقا میدونم ک هرکدوم چ خلوصی دارن . مرک 99.995 ایرانی 99.95 . اینجور که در مورد محصولات ایرانی فک میکنی اصلا نیس . الان صنعت ها براشون نمیصرفه مواد اولیه خارجی تولید کنن ، برا همین خیلیا رفتن دنبال تولید داخلی و فوق العاده سود آوره براشون ...

یه رشته خوب انتخاب کن . براش برنامه معقول بریز ، درس بخون تا به هدفت برسی ...

----------

